# afölött/amiatt



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

A kérdésem egy angol közmondás jobb magyar fordítására vonatkozik:

What the eye can't see the heart doesn't grieve *over*. -> Amit a szem nem lát,* afölött*/*amiatt* a szív nem búslakodik.

Szerintem létezik mind a vmi fölött és a vmi miatt búslakodik kifejezés, de tudni szeretném, hogy csak nekem hangzik-e normálisan mindkettő.

Köszönöm előre is a meglátásaitokat.


----------



## gorilla

Én azt mondanám, hogy "azon nem búslakodik". Másik példa: "min búslakodsz?"


----------



## Zsanna

Ez tényleg jó, nem is gondoltam rá, köszi!


----------



## franknagy

A magyarban így hangzik a közmondás:

_*"Amit nem lát a szem, azért nem fáj a szív."
*_
1. Szórend! Az állítmány a lényeg.
2. A búslakodás helyett más szinoníma *rögzült* a közmondásban.

A "bizonytalan, mint a kutya vacsorája" szóláshasonlat röhejes "valószínűtlen, akár az eb estebédje" alakban.
A közmondásokban minden szó nyelvi hagyomány.

Frank


----------



## Zsanna

Ez az "azért"-es variáció is nagyon jó, köszi!
Viszont a szórendi problémán gondolkodnom kell, mert azt hiszem, az angol befolyása még mindig erős az én variációmban (igaz, nem ez volt az elsődleges szempontom a fordításnál).

Azt írod, hogy már rögzült... Ez a közmondás_ létezik_ magyarul?


----------



## franknagy

Igen, már rögzült az "amit nem lát a szem, azért nem fáj a szív" alak: http://www.citatum.hu/idezet/58580.
Íme a hivatkozás az állatos közmondásokra: http://kozmondas.gportal.hu/.
Benne van a "bizonytalan, mint a kutya vacsorája" közmondás is.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi a linkeket. A _bizonytalan, mint a kutya vacsorája_ tényleg klasszikus mondás, ezt nem is vontam kétségbe. 
Viszont az eredeti kérdésemhez a fent megadott linkben meg van adva a fordító neve, ami épp arra utal, hogy ez nem egy immár rögzült mondás.


----------



## franknagy

Zsanna said:


> Köszi a linkeket. A _bizonytalan, mint a kutya vacsorája_ tényleg klasszikus mondás, ezt nem is vontam kétségbe.
> Viszont az eredeti kérdésemhez a fent megadott linkben meg van adva a fordító neve, ami épp arra utal, hogy ez nem egy immár rögzült mondás.


Szia Zsanna!
Nagyon régen ismertem  a "amit nem lát a szem, azért nem fáj a szív" mondást.
Sajnos az ember nem mindig tudja visszaidézni, hogy mit kitől és hol tanult, ezért nem tudom, hogy a linkben megadott fordító saját leleménye-e fordítás, vagy már ő is az öregapjától hallotta-e.

Üdv
    Frank


----------



## Zsanna

Frank, nagyon jó, hogy ezt írtad, KÖSZI, mert emiatt átnéztem az O.Nagy Gábor féle Magyar Szólások és Közmondások könyvét és megtaláltam benne, bár egy pici különbséggel: 

Amit a szem nem lát, azért a szív sem fáj.


----------



## franknagy

Zsanna!
Nekem is megvolt O.Nagy Gábor könyve, de egy selejtezési rohamomban megszabadultam tőle.
Végül is megvan a "kőbe vésett" alak.

Üdv
     Frank


----------

